# Bund Strap



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

I cannot explain how or why, but I hate bund straps.

Am I alone, am I missing something? I think they look terrible.

I am happy, with leather dtraps, rubber straps, bracelets, nato straps, I just cannot see the appeal in a big old bund.

So once again, I ask the good members to explain to me why I am wrong and what I am missing, is it a comfort thing, or is it just a style that my uncultured eye doesn't appreciate?

This watch looks like it should be riding a horse rather than a wrist!


----------



## Eddiex (Jan 8, 2020)

I'm the same! I like military/military style watches and I see a lot of people post photos of pieces on bund straps. I think they are ugly. I have to confess as a young child I was given a watch (Timex I think) and it was on a bund strap - at the time I though was very cool but have since changed my tastes!

They probably look good on with a genuine WWW watch but I'm not convinced.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Eddiex said:


> I'm the same! I like military/military style watches and I see a lot of people post photos of pieces on bund straps. I think they are ugly. I have to confess as a young child I was given a watch (Timex I think) and it was on a bund strap - at the time I though was very cool but have since changed my tastes!
> 
> They probably look good on with a genuine WWW watch but I'm not convinced.


 I was worried that I was alone on this.

We of course might still end up on the wrong side of this debate! :aggressive:


----------



## Bow (Jan 23, 2021)

Love 'em!

I bought a cheap bund to try Seiko 5 field watch on and I think it looks the dogs!

Someone posted this picture of Steve McQueen and his Hanhart last week l, it blew my mind! That watch/strap combo is cool redefined!


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

I still can't see it, although I accept that being on the opposite side of a style debate to Steve McQueen, given I'm an Accountant working out of a shed in my back garden, probably puts me in the "take the loss" bracket :laughing2dw:


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

I think they can look really smart on the right watch.

If I remember correctly @NOTSHARP had a great example of this with his 'Bitsa' Vostok which I absolutely loved.

However, I've never had one myself.


----------



## Dilly (Dec 23, 2019)

I bought from this supplier https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/LeathersForce?ref=l2-about-shopname. He comes accross a bit ubrupt in any correspondance but I think that is just the language barrier.

As far as the straps they are utterly amazing, comfort is ridiculous, actually that is the only negative for me. They are so comfortable Ive had that unnerving feeling that my watch is missing.

They are bulky and as said above go with certain watches but I chose a plain burgandy wine leather one and have used my Seiko Alpinist, Hamilton Mechanical, Laco Augsburg, YEMA Superman etc on and they all look awesome.

If you simply dont like the look well maybe you cant change that but for the £40 odd quic it might be worth a try and sell on if you dont like it. You might find a single watch that stays on it forever, for me its my Laco but I bought another two bund straps from the same place I was so impressed.

If your trying a bund be careful though. If you look carefully at some suppliers detail they look pretty crappy, a leather patch under a strap. Ive had a couple from Cousins, they were cheap but also just unusable. The supplier ive listed produces a really nice almost saddler type product.

One final point ive just thought. The straps are really nice on their own. so if the bund wasnt for you you still have a good leather strap at £40. Ive recently bought 3 RIOS 1931 straps, Typhoon and Apulia, they were about £30 each. They are very good but the one from the ETSY supplier is probably better value. I wasnt sure about paying £40 odd for a strap to begin with but since Ive become a strap nerd as much as a watch nerd I think these ETSY bund straps should be more like £70-100 they are such a good product. £40 suits me better though!.

ps just had a look to see if there was anything new for me to buy and the prices have definitely gone up. I paid about £43 delivered, looks more like £60 odd now but I would still be more than happy with the product at that price.

Cheers.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

I bought one a while back from vintagewatchstraps, for a watch made in 1925. It seems like the right strap for that watch.



One I bought on eBay was horrible, the watch sat up on a stiff pad of low grade leather. However, I've had three from another seller that are very supple and clearly hand cut. I've used them on smaller watches to give them more presence, for example ...


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Some watches do suit them.


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

I'm NEVER wearing one of those. TBH I don't even like leather straps and the only benefit I can see from them is giving a watch a splash of colour. I switch wrists constantly too and most leather numbers are too fiddly for swapping (I've tried those quick release buckles, still no).

Natos feel like the straps I had as a kid. I'll pass on them too.

All I think about with bunds are "rock on dude, heavy metal man!"


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

@WRENCHI have to say I do agree about not wanting to wear one; but, then I guess the watch also makes the combo, so historically a German flieger such as Laco, Stowa etc in either A or B style.


----------

